# Watkinsville GA - Hardigree Wildlife Sanctuary Fall Rendezvous - Saturday, Sep 30th



## hicktownboy (Sep 6, 2017)

Hardigree Fall Rendezvous
Saturday, September 30th, 2017 (9am - 5pm)
​
Location:
1110 Old Greensboro Road, Watkinsville, GA 30677
​
Entry Fee: 
$10.00 per person (No charge for kids 12 & under)
​
Live Auction at 4:00pm! Items will be crafts from
vendors at the Rendezvous (See poster for details)
​
Lunch & refreshments available for purchase
(NO ALCOHOL ALLOWED ON PROPERTY)
​
Questions? Contact us at (706) 310-0088

OR

steve@hardigreewildlifesanctuary.org
sharon@hardigreewildlifesanctuary.org


The David Henry Hardigree Wildlife Sanctuary, established in 1992, is located on Old Greensboro Road just .4 mile outside Watkinsville. It is a private, non-profit organization with 501(c)3 charity status. The Sanctuary was established by Ms. Vivian Ward and named in honor of her grandfather who was a life-long resident of Oconee County. 

**Disclosure - I am not employed by, nor affiliated with the Hardigree Wildlife Sanctuary. I am a friend of folks that volunteer there.


----------



## Willjo (Sep 6, 2017)

Sounds like a nice event, good people there.


----------



## YellowKnife (Sep 6, 2017)

Willjo said:


> Sounds like a nice event, good people there.


You bet Willjo! Specilly ater me and you get there! No joke tho... we have over 30 vendors signed up and expect to pick up more as the word spreads. We want get folks back outdoors and in touch with their past and the way folks lived and did things in times gone by. What better place to do just that than Hardigree Wildlife Sanctuary in Watkinsville,Ga. This a beautiful 88 acre outdoor classroom that has restrooms, a pavilion, hiking trails a pond, wildlife observation stations and is eat up with deer, turkey and other critters. Outdoors Without Limits founder, Kirk Thomas will be there to share what OWL does and how he can help get disabled folks back in the woods and on the lake at absolute zero cost to them. Also every disabled person who wants to learn to flint knap will receive a FREE flint knapping kit. Just stop by and see Kirk at his set up. Rumor has it that the boy's from Twin City are brangin' some of their artifact collection for folks to slobber over Vendors will receive continental breakfast and a lunch. 
YK


----------



## Willjo (Sep 6, 2017)

YellowKnife said:


> You bet Willjo! Specilly ater me and you get there! No joke tho... we have over 30 vendors signed up and expect to pick up more as the word spreads. We want get folks back outdoors and in touch with their past and the way folks lived and did things in times gone by. What better place to do just that than Hardigree Wildlife Sanctuary in Watkinsville,Ga. This a beautiful 88 acre outdoor classroom that has restrooms, a pavilion, hiking trails a pond, wildlife observation stations and is eat up with deer, turkey and other critters. Outdoors Without Limits founder, Kirk Thomas will be there to share what OWL does and how he can help get disabled folks back in the woods and on the lake at absolute zero cost to them. Also every disabled person who wants to learn to flint knap will receive a FREE flint knapping kit. Just stop by and see Kirk at his set up. Rumor has it that the boy's from Twin City are brangin' some of their artifact collection for folks to slobber over Vendors will receive continental breakfast and a lunch.
> YK


 
Might just happen


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 7, 2017)

Man Benjie, that's the same weekend as Trackrock.......just not enough days on the calendar. Hope you guys have a great turnout.
Thanks again for the raffle knife it's really going to make a good return for Scottish Rite this year.


----------



## YellowKnife (Sep 7, 2017)

Carl, this one of them times I wish there was two of me, but I plan to join ya'll next spring. Looks like the Flint River Knife gang is gonna be with me. Tell everyone hello and give Frank and his family my regards. Hate to miss a  good time with such great people.
YK


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 8, 2017)

Couldn't handle a "cloned" me, we'd always be arguing on who goes where and who is most wrong (get enough of that at home already).
I'm sure you guys will have a great time if the weather cooperates.


----------

